# Where to buy?



## nickglassfl (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey folks,

I'm no stranger to fermenting, but am new to wine. 

I'm positive I want to grow my own plants, but have waded through so much, just looking for some guidance. 

I'd like to know know some good species for a pretty tropical climate, and where I can purchase the seeds. 

-Nick


----------



## Mike89T (Feb 28, 2013)

First you probably should purchase vines that have been grafted to a hardy root stock. Second it's almost impossible to give you advise unless we know where you live. I'm guessing Florida but need to know for sure.


----------



## nickglassfl (Feb 28, 2013)

Indeed. Outskirts if Tampa to be more precise. I'm in heartiness zone 9a. 

I'd actually prefer seed, as I intend not to harvest for a couple seasons.


----------



## Duster (Feb 28, 2013)

Not sure if they have anything for 9A but check out double a vinyards


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 28, 2013)

I second doubleA! Visit their website and request a catalog! Good Luck!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 28, 2013)

You do indeed have it all to learn. You do not grow grapes from seeds. They are virtually all grown from cuttings of existing vine varieties (not species). There is no way to know what the seeds will produce- they are not true to type like garden seeds you grow. It will take at least three years to get grapes even if you begin with vines. It is almost a necessity to grow the vines in FL on rootstock as they are susceptible to all kinds of diseases and insects. Florida is one of the hardest parts to grow grapes in through all of the US. All I can say is look around and see if you can find a vineyard and ask questions.


----------



## mjrisenhoover (Feb 28, 2013)

If i understand correctly, grape seeds are pretty unpredictable about what you will actually end up with due to cloning, grafting and such, so for that reason most people buy plants or grafted rootstock and with those you will have to wait at least two and probably three years before you can actually harvest a crop. Good luck with your venture!


----------



## nickglassfl (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone!

I will be spending a lot if time reading in these forums. Lol.


----------



## garymc (Mar 1, 2013)

Google "Grapes of Kath " Vineyard and nursery. I think they're around Sebring or somewhere not too far from you. They have muscadine grapes which will grow in Florida. I recommend the Delicious variety.


----------



## Levi24 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am brand new to growing my own vines; Eric and Chris at Grafted Grapevine have been more than helpful in providing me the information to make and informed decision on the best plants for my area.


----------

